
2020 Belarusian Protests - art_usau
Not sure if any info about Belarusian elections were in your local news lately, so some context to my question:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;2020_Belarusian_protests
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.euronews.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;08&#x2F;19&#x2F;he-can-crawl-to-the-hospital-one-man-s-story-of-police-brutality-in-belarus
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;09&#x2F;11&#x2F;belarus-tech-industry-rallies-around-arrested-pandadoc-colleagues-in-new-video&#x2F;
Right now it turned into attrition warfare with “Italian” strikes, economic sabotage, marches, etc.
There were technology initiatives that helped to detect electoral fraud and few other things.
My question is, what do you think can be done on the technology side to help the cause?
======
emteycz
Mesh networking

~~~
art_usau
We tried that at first with bridgefy but police were jamming Bluetooth
frequency.

